# هدية رمضان والعيد برنامج LabVIEW8.6



## kahtan82 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
هديتي لكم هي برنامج LabVIEW بإصداره الأخير 8.6 مع بعض الموديولات:7:
أرجو أن يكون مفيداً
الروابط مباشرة من الشركة نفسها 





ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LabVIEW_86_E.exe​ 



ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV86FPGA.zip​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_AFT_10.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_ASPT_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_CDSIM_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_DBT_102.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_DFDT_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_DSC_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_DSP_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_ITK_602.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_Mobile_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_MSDK_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_PID_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_RGT_113.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_RT_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_SIT_50.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_Statechart_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_SYSID_40.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_TP_86.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_VIA_111.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/NIMotionAssistant230.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/RTETT_201.exe​ 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/SignalExpress_30.exe​ 
الكراكات في الرابط التالي:
http://mihd.net/jvfw6ag

كلمة السر:
www.arab-eng.org


أرجو الدعاء لي بالقبول في شهر رمضان :56:
أخوكم قحطان:7:


----------



## محمود010 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت ياأخى لو سمحت ممكن تقول ماهى وظيفة هذا البرنامج بالضبط
وشكرا لك


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ..

وتقبل الله منكم الطاعات وجعلكم من عتقائه من النيران ..


----------



## adnanmartini (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو منك التأكد من الروابط لانها لم تعمل معي


----------



## ادور (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## kahtan82 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو منك التأكد من الروابط لانها لم تعمل معي


 
شكراً على مرور الجميع 

الروابط تعمل ما عدا Fpga


----------



## elkhaled (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## kahtan82 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

elkhaled قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم


 العفو أخي لا شكر على واجب


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير 
وربنا يتقبل منا أعمالنا


----------



## أو عزيز (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير

يعطيك العافيه وماقصرت:20:


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف ما وظيفه هذا البرنامج
وممكن السيريال
ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## timeout (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررر بس ممكن احصله لكمبيوترات الماك 
انا عندي ابل وابقئ هذا البرنامج له


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لدي دروس تعليميه بالفيديو للبرنامج سارفعها عالمنتدى في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد الكريم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## kahtan82 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على مرور الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير :56:

هنا رابط للكتب التعليمية للبرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93890.html


----------



## حكيم العصر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## kahtan82 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حكيم العصر قال:


> مشكور يا باشا


 
العفو أخي، شكراً على مرورك


----------



## m_fakhri (9 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية شباب والله ما تقصروا
ان شاء الله تكون ذخر للأمة الاسلامية


----------



## aada (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ kahtan82 على المجهود الرائع
حاولت احمل ملف الكراكات لكن ما قدرت
لو تقدر ترفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## kahtan82 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

aada قال:


> شكرا اخ kahtan82 على المجهود الرائع
> حاولت احمل ملف الكراكات لكن ما قدرت
> لو تقدر ترفعه على موقع اخر


 
الروابط الجديدة للكراكات:
الجزء الأول:
http://freefilehosting.net/download/43dhl
الجزء الثاني:
http://freefilehosting.net/download/43dhl
الجزء الثالث:
http://freefilehosting.net/download/43di1
الجزء الرابع:
http://freefilehosting.net/download/43di2

كلمة السر نفسها: www.arab-eng.org

أرجو الدعاء :56:


----------



## aada (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخ kahtan82على اعادة الرفع


----------



## وليدالزاخم (19 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتم تزويدنا بالكراك لل 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_CDSIM_86.exe

Control and Simulation Module

*مشكور أخي الكريم*​


----------



## وليدالزاخم (29 يناير 2009)

*لو سمحتم تزويدنا بالكراك لل 

ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_CDSIM_86.exe

Control and Simulation Module

مشكور أخي الكريم​*


----------



## karouisahbi (31 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر أخى الكريم !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا"


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

انا دلوئتى بتعلم البرنامج ده لانى هستخدموا إن شاء الله فى الماجيستير بتاعى 
لو حد من الأخوه الاعضاء عنده سؤال فى البرنامج ممكن يسأل و نفكر مع بعض


----------



## سعيد الشايب (2 مارس 2009)

ممكن كراك report generation toolkit


----------



## kahtan82 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*تكرم عينك*



وليدالزاخم قال:


> *لو سمحتم تزويدنا بالكراك لل *
> 
> *ftp://evalftp86:[email protected]/LV_CDSIM_86.exe*
> 
> ...


 
هذا رابط الكراك :20:
بس ادعيلي:
http://ifile.it/rkfdcwo
قحطان


----------



## kahtan82 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*تكرم*



سعيد الشايب قال:


> ممكن كراك report generation toolkit


 تكرم عينك
شوف المرفقات
بس ادعيلي:68:
قحطان


----------



## kahtan82 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*كراكات جديدة*

السلام عليكم
هذه مجموعة من الكراكات الجديدة

NI.LabVIEW.Report.Generation.Toolkit.for.Microsoft.Office.v1.1.3
NI.LabVIEW.Simulation.Interface.Toolkit.v5.0
NI.LabVIEW.v8.6.PID.Control
NI.LabVIEW.v8.6.Touch.Panel.Module
NI.Real.Time.Execution.Trace.Toolkit.v2.0.1

بس ادعوا لي
http://ifile.it/dmb0asl
قحطان


----------



## mfqutb (23 أغسطس 2009)

*اريد هذا الملف*

السلام عليكم
اشكركم على البرنامج ولكن اثناء فكه هذا الملف كربتد عندى استسمحكم فى 
رفعه لى وهو(lv86runtime.msi)
ولكم جزيل الشكر
د/محمود


----------



## kahtan82 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه مجموعة من الكراكات الجديدة


http://www.4shared.com/file/b_MiXqLi/LabVIEW_2009_keygens.html

بس ادعوا لي
قحطان


----------



## alexander18 (22 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------

